# Help upgrading Paradigm system



## natescriven (Jan 12, 2011)

Current setup: Onkyo 605, Paradigm Monitor 5v2, CC-370v2, ADP-170v4, SVS PB10-NSD
I'm thinking of upgrading the front three speakers. Leaning towards SVS SBS-02 and SCS-02. 
My room is 12x14 w/ 10ft ceilings.
Any other suggestions? Will this be a downgrade?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm a big fan of paradigm, and while I haven't heard your exact speakers, I'm not sure it would be a huge upgrade.

What are you most looking to improve with your system?


----------



## taoggniklat (Mar 30, 2010)

I agree, I can't see that being a major difference in sound. Perhaps putting the money toward a second or better sub would be more beneficial?

What is your budget for your upgrades?


----------



## natescriven (Jan 12, 2011)

My budget right now is probably based on what I would get out of my current speakers. My initial idea was to upgrade to more current paradigms. I have plenty of bass imo. My goal is to have a brighter, more detailed sound.


----------



## taoggniklat (Mar 30, 2010)

Interesting you say you want a brighter more detailed sound than the paradigms, which I find to be on the brighter side already. Perhaps your Onkyo is EQ'ing your sound a bit? I don't know as I am not familiar with that AVR.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

If it seems to be a distinct light of treble/highend/brightness/detail, mMake sure your tweeters aren't damaged. I was going round and round with my JBLs this past year until I put my ear to one and found that it was pretty my dead.

Can you describe your room a little? Do you have carpet, curtains, and acoustic treatments? You may be getting some reflections that are obscuring detail.


----------



## natescriven (Jan 12, 2011)

I do have curtains, carpet, and wife's houseplants. Maybe 'brighter' isn't the right word. I guess I just want better sound. The paradigms are designed to go somewhat deep, but I'm not really using that ability because I'm crossing them over at 80hrz. (set on 'full' the bass wasn't as crisp) The SVS is a smaller, sealed speaker and I was thinking that would give me a cleaner sound


----------



## taoggniklat (Mar 30, 2010)

natescriven said:


> I do have curtains, carpet, and wife's houseplants. Maybe 'brighter' isn't the right word. I guess I just want better sound. The paradigms are designed to go somewhat deep, but I'm not really using that ability because I'm crossing them over at 80hrz. (set on 'full' the bass wasn't as crisp) The SVS is a smaller, sealed speaker and I was thinking that would give me a cleaner sound


Honestly the only thing I can recommend is to find a way to audition any speaker you are interested in. Just remember that any speaker will sound different in your home versus anywhere else.

You say you want better sound, but you really need to figure out what is is that you find you are missing. "Better sound" is completely subjective and there is no way we can really help unless you give is a bit more of what you are looking for.

We can make suggestions up to wazoo but they might not address your missing "better sound". Does that make sense?

If it was me, this is what I would do first:
Figure out what it is exactly that I feel is missing.
Determine if it is not something that can be addressed with the equipment I currently have.
Look into acoustic treatments (not just rugs and curtains, but actual first reflection points etc)

If after that I still find it lacking, I would look at upgrading the speakers.

To throw a few other brands out there, you might consider PSB, Aperion Audio, Zu Audio....nut all of these will cost a bit more than the Paradigm but will offer a similar yet different sound. But again, the best way is to audition them. Look around on the forums and see if anyone might be in your area that has what you are interested in and see if they will let you come for a visit. 

Good luck on your hunt!


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Ditto to auditioning, in home and side by side if possible. Aperion, for one, offers an in home audition w/ free shipping both ways.


----------



## natescriven (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks to all for the good suggestions. 
I don't have a bad setup now, but I've been in the mood to shop. I love finding bargains!
I might try Aperion. Might try SVS, but would be out shipping. Also, I'll listen to some of the newer Paradigms.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Sounds like you have GAS, Gear Acquisition Syndrome, colloquially known as Upgraditis. First diagnosed in mostly amateur rock musicians, this disease has spread to audiophiles, techno nerds, and auto enthusiasts. It is thought to be an off-shoot of crazy-cat-lady syndrome, where you collect more of something than any one person can possibly need.

Don't worry, we all get a little GAS sometimes. Despite having a great setup, I've got a little GAS right now.

Follow the advice given, listen, learn, and listen again, and don't ever expect the GAS to fully go away: it's a life-long affliction


----------



## taoggniklat (Mar 30, 2010)

The Wife dislikes it when I have GAS...


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

My partner has SASS: Shoe Acquisition SyndromeS


----------

